# What is your humour?



## 84Djoke (Aug 3, 2017)

Uh, a variety, from sexual innuendo to no sex? fine i'll play with my nintendo. (that's a lie, I dont have one but-must-hide-feelings-of, cause imma ISFP male. Word play a lot a lot. *blinks at screen* ah fuck it am tired, if anyone says that was intentional, I'll say, fuck, idk, lol. I say random stuff all the time, and sometimes awesomeness happens, and sometimes it bombs. When i'm off on one, sleep deprived adhd meds usually, i can end up making jokes about specific groups, which are typically based on truth, i just end up saying it in a way to offend, cause am sick and tired of their bs. Ahem. /end theatre scene. I was told it was going to be a comedy? 

I'm pretty versatile with humour. If in the Se, making relational humour based on whatever is in environment or something relating to gender and common situation. The other day my GF was telling me that had been walking around with bag hiding hole in tights, i thought, so pretty big hole then... turned out small half inch on calf, i called her silly xD and then #Girlproblems.

and she said nice hashtag joke, LOL.
Which made me feel yucky, cause i've always generally pretty much been against memes and things alike, one cause copying others, no originality, 2, if everyone saying me to me to, oh i feel better now, yeah until that problem comes up again cause ya didn't bloody fix it *shakes head in a omg i cant believe i'm starting to accept that's just people*

Yeah, I generally make jokes to cover up my frustration with others a lot of the time, lol. If gonna say something mean then better make em laugh. Seems most people adopt the, if aint gonna say something nice don't say nothing at all. Sadly.

With humour, I think in the last 10 years, I might of repeated a joke a made, maybe 5 times. Not cause the other ones sucked, just cause it's just a joke, there will be another, mind always connecting, not hanging onto last one etc.
Sex jokes are fine, but I think that's one of the ones in familiar company.

GF Sis flirted with me in email other month, I barely registered it, GF saw it, I laughed, oh yeah, eh, she wasn't happy.
I thought next time I see her sis imma gonna stand next to side, and randomly slap her butt and turn to and say, thats for flirting with your sisters boyfriend.

and then outta the blue do it again, and lean in and say, and that's because I liked spanking you.
and then just walk off.

Anyway. My sleep deprivation is showing and that's not laughing matter. 

My humour has changed a lot in the last 10 years, like for instance when I met my GF, it changed into a tumour. 

Oh and atama, since i'm sleep deprived pretty bad and can blame mym lack of cognitive followingggg. sex humour is fine, but it's one of the subjects for specific circumstances. I'm an SP. I don't hate you. I just think you need to relax more. Sex jokes generally require flow/dynamic going on due to it being a personal topic, just fyi 

Btw, what do you all think about Ricky Gervais making a joke about a dead baby, and then when someone complained, he used this as his defense:
I see offence as the collateral damage of free speech. 
Outside actually breaking the law or causing someone physical harm ‘hurting someone’s feelings’ is almost impossible to objectively quantify
"I hate the thought of a person’s ideas being modified or even hushed because someone somewhere might like to hear them. 

Thoughts?


----------



## 84Djoke (Aug 3, 2017)

calicobts said:


> This is the humor I like:
> - dry
> - morbid
> - office humor
> ...


 Office humour? Here's one for ya.

Why do you see "Men at work" signs, but never see a "Women at work" sign?


Cause they always bloody chatting ;P


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

I like dry humor, sarcasm, dark humor, slapstick humor, but my absolute favorite kind of humor is unexpected humor. When something is random (but fitting) and timed just right, it really gets me in a laughing fit.


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

One liners, pointing out the ridiculous (at least that's how I view myself)


----------



## stevieg306 (Feb 18, 2019)

I love offensive humour, amongst other things
Simpsons
Rick and Morty
Futurama


----------



## katnip (Mar 27, 2019)

I'd say dry/deadpan-style humor has me laughing the most, especially if they have a really good poker face (which, sadly, I do not.)
I'm pretty easily amused though so it doesn't take much to get a snicker out of me.


----------



## aspencheeks (Jun 24, 2019)

Dark humor


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Light humor, perfect for the workplace.


----------



## lokasenna (Apr 7, 2019)

In general conversation, sarcasm, deadpan humor, puns and witty word play. When it comes to media, I find very little funny. The Office? Boring. Borat? Cringe. Stand up? Triggers something between vague annoyance and suicidal urges. I will end up randomly laughing during some shows, usually either at things that aren't intended to be funny or are the dumbest jokes spoken by the dumbest characters, like Sokka's cactus juice. So, it's unpredictable.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Wait...what's humor again?


* *





My sense of humor is generally teasing, playfully competitive. That's just what comes out...when it comes out, which is kinda rare.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

The last good laugh I had at work. 
Quote from a citation book I frequently visit at the library at work:
_ - Egoist: A person so absorbed by themselves they do not care about me._

Above made me very happy. I love the absurd.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

This is a very accurate way of picturing how my brain works.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

pwowq said:


> This is a very accurate way of picturing how my brain works.


So first you have the sexy time, then you murder them in the nest?!

Are you a seriel killer?


----------



## joe01880 (Nov 20, 2016)

YearseRayneDon said:


> So first you have the sexy time, then you murder them in the nest?!
> 
> Are you a seriel killer?


Or a Black Widow Spider. Killing your mate after they impregnate you....

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

joe01880 said:


> Or a Black Widow Spider. Killing your mate after they impregnate you....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


fuck that sounds hot


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

YearseRayneDon said:


> Are you a seriel killer?


Uhu,








- OR -


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

i'm a big fan of anti-humor. thats all i can think of.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

pwowq said:


> Uhu,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad you used that pun there.

I thought myself the following prior to posting

Are you a cereal killer?
Are you a surreal killer?
Are you sir a real killer?
Are you serious?! Kill her!

Anyways I’ve gone too far.


----------

